# Salter for a short bed with transfer tank?



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Up until now ive always had someone who would salt the lots I take care of, well they have been less than helpful as of late and I’ve ended up spreading bulk with walk behind spreaders the last two storms. Has anyone shoved one of these small 1 yard sanders like the boss forge 1.0 in a short bed with a transfer tank? I need to keep my tank as we take care of about 8 miles of sidewalk and I need to keep 2 machines fueled during events. I know the truck will most likely be over weight... 

I’ve got about 48 inches of room with no tailgate, and 68 if I kept the gate. I’ve seen people with 8 footers in short beds but with no toolbox, so I guess kinda like the same thing?

also I was thinking of an in hitch option, but feel like it may not spread bulk salt all that well and will stick out the same as if I had the tailgate down anyway? Any suggestions welcome

and yes a bigger truck would be the correct solution but not in the cards right now


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Western striker comes in 3’,5’,7’ and 8’


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Not sure on exact capacities but you can add sides


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

They make tailgate spreaders that are designed for bulk, really all you need is a karrier vibrator


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Boss TGS 1100. Great spreader with RT3 attachment system it’s a one person on/off. I sent lots of bulk through it. No problems


----------



## Treeboy (Nov 8, 2017)

I have the mini western striker and it seems well built. Apparently a new product this year the dealer put the size bigger and a halfton v plow on a f150 and said the guy loves it. Odd to grab a stainless salter and move it with 1 hand. The side additions really help. My next plow truck may b an f150 im just so sick of driving a 1 ton everywhere i gelled 1x this year and all my lots are small.


----------



## demetrios007 (Sep 30, 2004)

My daily driver is a new f150 with an 8ft snoway 26r. Love that setup. Tired of the f350 everyday. Rides so nice too


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

A western tornado 1.8 will fit in the bed with a 30gal transfer tank in there . My buddy had exact set up in a 6’ bed for years and it worked great .


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

shawn_ said:


> A western tornado 1.8 will fit in the bed with a 30gal transfer tank in there . My buddy had exact set up in a 6' bed for years and it worked great .


He had an 8' spreader in a 6' bed with 4' usable due to a transfer tank?


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

I'll add that I also have a buddie who ran a 1.8 tornado in a chevy short bed with a transfer tank. Looked and felt sketchy as hell but ran it 3 seasons without incident.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

A little long.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> He had an 8' spreader in a 6' bed with 4' usable due to a transfer tank?


Yeah he did . If you have the 7' one you can hang it off the back a little like a 8' spreader would & you can fit the 30 gal transfer tank in between & it's just like having an 8 ft v box on there .


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

shawn_ said:


> Yeah he did . If you have the 7' one you can hang it off the back a little like a 8' spreader would & you can fit the 30 gal transfer tank in between & it's just like having an 8 ft v box on there .


Not sure I followed that at all.


----------



## CCSnow (Jan 25, 2016)

My Boss VBX 1.5 yard has about a foot and a half to 2 feet in front of it on my 6.5 foot bed. I can measure today if you want me to.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> Not sure I followed that at all.


Metric feet...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Transfer tanks come in all shapes and sizes these days. Dont know what you need for capacity?

Mine in my daily driver is less than 4 feet wide and only 11" deep.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Metric feet...


Yes


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Do not think it is in metric feet ...... I did not follow either .


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I ran a 1.5yd gas Saltpuppy in a short bed Super Duty with 36 (I think) gallon transfer tank. Put boards on it and it held 2 yards. Did it for 4 seasons just fine.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I ran a 1.5yd gas Saltpuppy in a short bed Super Duty with 36 (I think) gallon transfer tank. Put boards on it and it held 2 yards. Did it for 4 seasons just fine.


The 1.5yd saltdogg would have been a 6' spreader though, not 8'


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Does an 8' spreader whose loaded weight ends up 80% behind the rear axle count as ballast or counter weight? Asking for a friend in Montana.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I ran a 1.5yd gas Saltpuppy in a short bed Super Duty with 36 (I think) gallon transfer tank. Put boards on it and it held 2 yards. Did it for 4 seasons just fine.


Was it easy to pop wheelies?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Western1 said:


> Was it easy to pop wheelies?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Ha


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Thought it was a souper doopy


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> The 1.5yd saltdogg would have been a 6' spreader though, not 8'


Uuummmm...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


>


Is that a counter-counter-weight to counter the weight of the counter-weight ?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Uuummmm...
> 
> View attachment 213917


They are including the chute in that spec


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Must be metric measurements


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> They are including the chute in that spec


Yeah you're right, but I knew they were bigger then 6'...










But both those and 2000's don't have a full floor auger so always had room for a full L 100 gallon transfer tank...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Someone needs to make a transfer tank the shape of a brine saddle tank...problem solved!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

cwren2472 said:


> The 1.5yd saltdogg would have been a 6' spreader though, not 8'


Correct. That's why (A) I picked it and (B) suggested it to the OP. Only down side is it's short so most skid buckets make a mess filling it unless you've got a special narrow bucket. 


Western1 said:


> Was it easy to pop wheelies?


Not sure what you're getting at. It was in the same location it would have been without the transfer tank. Worked (and for that matter still works) fine.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Correct. That's why (A) I picked it and (B) suggested it to the OP. Only down side is it's short so most skid buckets make a mess filling it unless you've got a special narrow bucket.


My bad, I took your post as implying your setup was the same as the OP's.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Correct. That's why (A) I picked it and (B) suggested it to the OP. Only down side is it's short so most skid buckets make a mess filling it unless you've got a special narrow bucket.
> 
> Not sure what you're getting at. It was in the same location it would have been without the transfer tank. Worked (and for that matter still works) fine.


Nevermind


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

cwren2472 said:


> My bad, I took your post as implying your setup was the same as the OP's.


 I took it as he's got a transfer tank and no spreader now. So buying a spreader that "works" is the question. I wouldn't want to run a tank any bigger than what I had though. Just fueling sidewalk machines, unless it's like a Holder/Trackless that's got a bigger engine 36 gallons of fuel seems like it would go a long way on walks.


----------



## Yardscapesnepa (Dec 19, 2019)

We have salt mutt 1500 in a short bed 1500 silverado with a transfer tank. Added air bags and have it out on the tailgate. Definitely not the best setup but works for now. I wanted a 1000 but they only had the 1500. I wish I got the .7 yard Striker instead


----------

